# A deep look into Android 4.1



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

It has been eight short months since Google and Samsung took the stage together to announce the Samsung Galaxy Nexus and the new version of Android to accompany it. Android 4.0 signified the great unification of the tablet and phone user experience, and completely changed the way Android handled a lot of tasks both internally and externally.

Read More


----------

